# My cat foamed at the mouth after I gave it medication!



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Good night everybody!

Tonight, just couple of hours ago it was the time for me to give my cat the prescribed medication. I gave her some amount of it from a dropping pipette, and the cat started foaming at her mouth severely. It was a shock for everyone - for me, for my missus and for our cat, as it was totally unexpected! Not a single bloody one of them vets at the vet clinic ever mention of a possibility of such a response from the cat's system! We really thought that the cat was about to die! Well? now I now, that it is an normal reaction, but the medics obviously should have warned us of this. To my mind it was inadmissible negligence. Yesterday we paid the veterinary £103 for the visit and the medication, and no one did care to give us such an important information! We are going to live them for another vet clinic. What would you advise us to do in such a situation? What should we tell them during our next visit - should we ask them to print all the cat's medical case history on paper , or they would be able to transfer the information the way the NHS clinics do when you change the surgery?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What medication is it? Some liquid medications are known for having this effect in cats, but in others it's uncommon. I've even seen it happen occasionally with worming tablets that I've given to scores of other cats without issue, so occasionally these things are unexpected.

If you really wish to swap practices, all you need to do is register with the new practice of your choice and they will obtain your records directly from the old practice. It is entirely up to you whether you wish to speak to the old practice and tell them why you are switching.

Is your cat okay now?


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> What medication is it? Some liquid medications are known for having this effect in cats, but in others it's uncommon. I've even seen it happen occasionally with worming tablets that I've given to scores of other cats without issue, so occasionally these things are unexpected.
> 
> If you really wish to swap practices, all you need to do is register with the new practice of your choice and they will obtain your records directly from the old practice. It is entirely up to you whether you wish to speak to the old practice and tell them why you are switching.
> 
> Is your cat okay now?


The cat was absolutely alright in around 20 minutes. But it took more than an hour for my wife to come to recover herself.

It is a liquid medication. The medication is called
_SYNULOX PALATABLE DROPS
contains potassium clavulanate etc




_
Before posting here I've googled the information on this matter and found it pretty common after having antibiotics. 
I'm not sure now, should we give our cat another portion of her drops tomorrow or should we stop doing so till Tuesday, when the clinic is open?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, Synulox drops can do that. It's only the strong taste - not a sign of anything serious, although I appreciate it can be frightening when you see it. Cats drool a LOT when they taste something unpleasant. The tablet version is better accepted by cats in my experience.

If her reaction was that negative, I would probably speak to the vet before giving her next dose. Even though the practice is closed tomorrow they will have a vet on-call. Why not give them a ring in the morning, tell them what has happened and ask them what you should do with regards to her next doses?

I'm glad she's feeling more herself now.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Yeah, Synulox drops can do that. It's only the strong taste - not a sign of anything serious, although I appreciate it can be frightening when you see it. Cats drool a LOT when they taste something unpleasant. The tablet version is better accepted by cats in my experience.


That's what I'm saying - the vet should have told us about the possibility of such kind of reaction, but they did't mention anything of the kind.

By the way, as for me, I liked the taste - I checked the taste with a tip of my tongue and I liked it. Well, tastes differ 



Ceiling Kitty said:


> If her reaction was that negative, I would probably speak to the vet before giving her next dose. Even though the practice is closed tomorrow they will have a vet on-call. Why not give them a ring in the morning, tell them what has happened and ask them what you should do with regards to her next doses?
> 
> I'm glad she's feeling more herself now.


Thank you for your words. I hope someone will pick up tomorrow. But i think they won't, as it is a bank holiday.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

goodfella said:


> That's what I'm saying - the vet should have told us about the possibility of such kind of reaction, but they did't mention anything of the kind.
> 
> By the way, as for me, I liked the taste - I checked the taste with a tip of my tongue and I liked it. Well, tastes differ
> 
> Thank you for your words. I hope someone will pick up tomorrow. But i think they won't, as it is a bank holiday.


By law, they must have provision in place for you to speak to a vet 24/7. You may have someone answer, or you may have to leave a message and someone will call you back - it depends on their system setup.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> By law, they must have provision in place for you to speak to a vet 24/7. You may have someone answer, or you may have to leave a message and someone will call you back - it depends on their system setup.


I've checked their site, they do have *Emergencies outside of normal hours number.*
_Please call 02.........8 and you will be directed to the on-call veterinary hospital._

_*Emergencies outside of normal hours*_
_At night and outside our normal opening hours we provide access to emergency advice, care and treatment for your pet at the Veterinary Hospital in W......d. The hospital is staffed throughout the night and at weekends._


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You can give them a ring tomorrow then. Let us know how you get on.

I'm not sure why you made some of it green? Sorry if I'm missing something. They're only asking you to ring first so that they know you're coming and can call in staff, prepare equipment and triage other patients. It's also good to let them know you're coming in case they're up to their arms in surgery or out on a call.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> You can give them a ring tomorrow then. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> I'm not sure why you made some of it green? Sorry if I'm missing something. They're only asking you to ring first so that they know you're coming and can call in staff, prepare equipment and triage other patients. It's also good to let them know you're coming in case they're up to their arms in surgery or out on a call.


Well, I've just read the whole text again and understand what they mean. The post is already edited.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you manage to speak to someone this morning?


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Did you manage to speak to someone this morning?


Good morning. My wife's going to do so soon, she's just woken up and is about to do it soon. I'll definetely let you know what they say.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, she called there and asked if we should stop giving the cat that medication, and the vet told her it is better not to stop administering the antibiotic, as it may reduce the effect of the whole course of treatment.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, you will need to continue the course of antibiotics to avoid the risk of resistant strains of bacteria developing. But you can ask vet to prescribe Synulox tablets instead of the drops. They are as effective as the drops but much easier to administer (IMO) as they can be put directly down the cat's throat, or crushed and added to a bit of tasty wet food. 

I have never had a problem with my cats refusing to eat food containing a crushed Synulox tablet hidden in it. I assume the taste of it is quite bland. But you do need to ensure the food gets eaten, hence why you would put it in a only a small amount of food and then feed the rest of the meal after that.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

IME Synulox tablets are one of the most palatable medications there are. My cat , who is extremely suspicious of anything he is not used to, ate several of the tablets ( one at a time ) from my hand along with a few treats. After a few days he decided that he didn't really like his pink treats , but the tablets were small and easy to give when placed on the very back of the tongue.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Yes, you will need to continue the course of antibiotics to avoid the risk of resistant strains of bacteria developing. But you can ask vet to prescribe Synulox tablets instead of the drops. They are as effective as the drops but much easier to administer (IMO) as they can be put directly down the cat's throat, or crushed and added to a bit of tasty wet food.
> 
> I have never had a problem with my cats refusing to eat food containing a crushed Synulox tablet hidden in it. I assume the taste of it is quite bland. But you do need to ensure the food gets eaten, hence why you would put it in a only a small amount of food and then feed the rest of the meal after that.


We'll definitely try tablets. Tonight we've just mixed our liquid antibiotics with some tuna and offered this meal to the cat. She smelled smth suspicious and refused to eat from her plate, but agreed to have some tuna from hands in small pieces. But most of the tuna is still in the plate untouched. Hopefully the cat will eat some amount later at night.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Forester said:


> IME Synulox tablets are one of the most palatable medications there are. My cat , who is extremely suspicious of anything he is not used to, ate several of the tablets ( one at a time ) from my hand along with a few treats. After a few days he decided that he didn't really like his pink treats , but the tablets were small and easy to give when placed on the very back of the tongue.


You know, we didn't know that the tablets were more preferable by cats. Our cat is a very healthy one, and we rarely have health problems with her. We expected the vet to inform us about risks while taking the medication, thus I'm not surprised they didn't bother to tell us about the statistics of cats' preferences.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, we just kept on giving our cat that antibiotics, only added it into her favourite dish - tuna 








When the course was ended(24th April), the symptoms were gone, and the vet said it was ok now.

And it was all fine indeed till the day before yesterday. The same symptoms came back. :Grumpy
My wife brought the cat to the vet in the morning, and they gave her the price list of what to do next. It looks like the list shows the money needed to be paid for the examination necessary to establish the diagnosis.



It is my first experience in a matter like this, so I'd really appreciate your opinions about the pricing. Is it too much, or is it quite normal?

May be it is worth going to another vet to do the same procedures but for a lower price? I can imagine what will be the price for the treatment itself!


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## younglola025 (6 mo ago)

yeah funny thing that happed to my dads friend donnas kitten
s with what i think is flea pipets?, this thread helped
him figer it out


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

A felines natural instinct to something it is advere to is to foam and get rid of it out of the body asap, some years ago when Mr Tom was only 3 or 4 he tried to eat a toad one night. He got the shock of his life and we had copious amounts of foaming for about 10 - 15 mins.


----------



## Karl43 (11 mo ago)

Completely normal response to having something nasty tasting in the mouth. Mine does it twice a day


----------

